# Elektromotoren



## hbdfan (4 April 2011)

Hallo ich bin es mal wieder, Es sind mal wieder fragen aufgetaucht.

Sind Elektromotoren nun Antriebe oder unvollständige Anlagen?

Unter welche Noremen/Richtlinie fallen diese dann?
z.B. 400 V Drehstrommotor mit und ohne Getriebe?
oder 24 V Motoren?

Schon mal vielen Dank für die Hilfe


----------



## reliability (4 April 2011)

Hallo,

im Normalfall ist ein Elektromotor keine unvollständige Maschine im Sinne der MRL, Details hierzu im ZVEI-VDMA-Positionspapier zur "Einordnung von Getrieben und Getriebemotoren unter die EG-Maschinenrichtlinie 2006/42/EG":
http://www.zvei.org/fileadmin/user_...A-PositionspapierGetriebe_Getriebemotoren.pdf

Gruß


----------



## Tommi (4 April 2011)

Hallo, guten Morgen,

Elektromotoren sind nach neuer Maschinenrichtline ausdrücklich von der
diesbezüglichen CE-Kennzeichnung ausgenommen, sind auch keine unvollständigen Maschinen, müssen aber vom Hersteller nach Niederspannungs- und EMV-Richtlinie CE-gekennzeichnet sein.

Schönen Tag 

Tommi


----------



## hbdfan (4 April 2011)

Das hilft mir schon sehr weiter, aber es sind noch zwei probleme aufgetaucht.

1. Drehstrommotor mit Umrichter?

2. 2 Motoren als Antriebssystem mit einem Getriebe?


----------



## hbdfan (4 April 2011)

Weitere Frage. Fallen Elektromotoren unter die EMV?


----------



## Tommi (4 April 2011)

hbdfan schrieb:


> Weitere Frage. Fallen Elektromotoren unter die EMV?


 
siehe oben...

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## hbdfan (5 April 2011)

Das oben hatte ich gelesen. Aber im Leitfaden zur EMV-Richtlinie steht , das wenn es andere spezifische richtlinien gibt, bei E.Motoren die Niederspannungsrichtlinie, die EMV nicht angewendet werden muß.

Deshalb meine Frage.


----------



## Andreas Koenig (5 April 2011)

im Zweifelsfall  schaue ich in so einem Fall bei Siemens etc. nach was die Für Richtlinien angeben, die liegen meist relativ richtig... 

Gruss Andreas


----------



## hbdfan (6 April 2011)

Mal eine allgemeine Verständnis Frage.
In der MRL ist klar geregelt wie ich mich verhalten muss wenn ich die Maschine verändere. Aber wie ist es mit Geräten oder Maschinen die ich verändere die nicht unter die MRL fallen?


----------



## Bl000b3r (6 April 2011)

Andreas Koenig schrieb:


> im Zweifelsfall  schaue ich in so einem Fall bei Siemens etc. nach was die Für Richtlinien angeben, die liegen meist relativ richtig...
> 
> Gruss Andreas



wobei die betonung auf "meist" liegt xD


----------



## Tommi (6 April 2011)

hbdfan schrieb:


> Mal eine allgemeine Verständnis Frage.
> In der MRL ist klar geregelt wie ich mich verhalten muss wenn ich die Maschine verändere. Aber wie ist es mit Geräten oder Maschinen die ich verändere die nicht unter die MRL fallen?


 
Also, Maschinen fallen immer unter die Maschinenrichtlinie und warum
solltest Du Geräte verändern? Einen Elektromotor z.B., oder eine SPS-Eingabebaugruppe oder eine Haushaltsspülmaschine?

In anderen Richtlinien (Niedersp., EMV), bzw. den zugehörigen Gesetzen ist die Sache mit dem Verändern meines Wissens nicht geregelt.

Wenn Du es doch tust, erlischt die Garantie und der Hersteller wird Dir
was husten. 

Ich habe mal gehört, daß es Gewährleistungsprobleme gibt, wenn man
Geräte behindertengerecht umbaut.

Also bei Notwendigkeit mit dem Hersteller sprechen oder es auf die eigene Kappe nehmen.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Andreas Koenig (6 April 2011)

eben die jeweils einschlägigen Sicherheitsnormen einhalten... In der MRL ist eigentlich überhaupt nichts von Änderungen oder Umbauten zu lesen. Nur hat man in Deutschland - und meines Wissens nur da  - den Begriff der sog. "wesentlichen Änderung" eingeführt, der einem "Inverkehrbringen" gleichzusetzen sei. 

Gruss Andreas


----------



## Elektriko (29 März 2022)

Hallo, altes Thema, aber um ein neuen Post nicht zu starten, schreibe ich hier.
Elektromotoren fallen in der NSpRl. Aber weißt jemand eigentlich warum?

Für mich sind mehr eine unvollständige Maschine als ein Elektrogerät, oder beides. Aber, sie sind ganz raus von der MRL. Weißt/vermutet jemand warum?

Gruß


----------



## Blockmove (29 März 2022)

Elektriko schrieb:


> Hallo, altes Thema, aber um ein neuen Post nicht zu starten, schreibe ich hier.
> Elektromotoren fallen in der NSpRl. Aber weißt jemand eigentlich warum?
> 
> Für mich sind mehr eine unvollständige Maschine als ein Elektrogerät, oder beides. Aber, sie sind ganz raus von der MRL. Weißt/vermutet jemand warum?
> ...


Ich bin noch nie auf die Idee gekommen einen Elektromotor als unvollständige Maschine zu sehen.
Was willst du mit einem Elektromotor alleine anfangen?

Von der DGUV gibt es eine recht gute Erläuterung
https://www.dguv.de/dguv-test/prod-...,eine bestimmte Anwendung zusammengefügt sind. (Keine Ahnung, ob's da was neueres gibt, hatte ich halt in meiner Link-Sammlung)


----------



## Elektriko (29 März 2022)

Jeje ne, alleine nicht, deswegen "unvollständige Maschine". 
Ein Schalter, ein paar Flügel, Strom, und hast du schon ein Ventilator, oder eine "Maschine".... 
Ich möchte keine Diskussion hier anfangen, Elektromotoren fallen in der NrSRl, Punkt. 
Aaaaaaber bin ich nicht ganz überzeugt 🤷🧐🤦
Außerdem, danke für den Link 👍🏻


----------



## Tommi (29 März 2022)

Geschirrspüler sind auch nach NdSpR. Warum? Darum! Weil die Leute des europäischen Ausschusses dies nach etlichen Wein in der Altstadt von Straßburg so beschlossen haben. SKOL


----------



## Elektriko (29 März 2022)

Tommi schrieb:


> Geschirrspüler sind auch nach NdSpR. Warum? Darum! Weil die Leute des europäischen Ausschusses dies nach etlichen Wein in der Altstadt von Straßburg so beschlossen haben. SKOL


🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣das kann auf jeden Fall die  richtige Antwort sein 👍🏻


----------

